
Did Amazon Just Kill Open Source? - ktamura
http://iguaz.io/2016/12/02/did-amazon-just-kill-open-source/
======
yaronhaviv
Kennu, projects like OpenStack & Cloud Foundry struggle doing 10% of AWS.
unlike AWS & Azure, OSS doesn't have central control. if we learn from Linux
the stack is composed of many independent elements (storage, networking,
configuration, security, ..) and the way they all work together is because the
community agreed on abstractions/APIs between those elements. that's what i
suggested in my post, in most cases linux can have few file systems, few
protocols, .. since in an open environments people can innovate, but all those
adhere to the layers & APIs of the stack

BTW the problem is that you use AWS APIs in small scale, than you grow and
have to pay quite a bit to AWS, and its too hard to move to the half-baked
open source frameworks

Yaron Haviv (iguazio)

------
kennu
The point raised in the article is in my opinion quite valid. Most services
offered by Amazon are practically free for personal use and extremely
convenient (no need to install, update and manage anything), so there is less
and less incentive to use open source in small scale. By deploying equivalent
open source solutions in small scale you basically just waste time and effort.

I disagree with the proposed remedy. The writer argues that open source will
be more useful if components are more interchangeable. In my opinion a bigger
transformation is needed. In the long run, open source software projects must
turn into open cloud services, offering the same level of convenience that the
commercial cloud does. The paradigm shift from software to services is already
happening and traditional open source is falling behind.

------
snowwrestler
No.

~~~
Waterluvian
The title is a question. So yeah, "no."

------
wampler
NO, they didn't.

